# 3 legged beardie



## Houdini-The-Bluey (Feb 24, 2018)

So I've become the owner of a lovely, believed to be female, bearded dragon. Unfortunately she hasnt been too well taken care of, she only has 3 legs and half a tail, supposedly from being housed with another beardie. She also doesnt seem to be too plump, likely from her diet of mealworms, and she also had nails so long they were starting to curl. I worry she may also have metabolic bone disease(based on a lack of uvb, body condition and when i first brough her home, one of her back legs was trembling)
Im not completely new to beardies, so although i havent owned one, i have looked after and research a great deal previously(and again now)
If anyone has any advise on how to make her as happy as possible, set up ideas since she only has 3 legs and any other infomation you think would help, i would very much appreciate it!

https://photos.app.goo.gl/WHrsPnxJIJzcAK8m1

https://photos.app.goo.gl/8kVhewJHUPqzIFsx2

https://photos.app.goo.gl/9MORLSQiLmtThZK33


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 24, 2018)

Get her on sand, with rocks in the enclosure, especially under the basking spot. That should help with the nails.
UV is essential for beardies. All you can do to start with is provide the correct conditions and diet, and monitor her for a week or so.
So UV, a basking spot of 35-40 degrees, the sand and rock(s) above, and diet. Crickets or woodies daily to start with, dusted with multi-cal or something similar every two or three days, as well as fruit and veg every day. Provide the greens every day, even if she doesn't seem to eat it, and offer different things.
If she still doesn't look right after a week, get her to a vet.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 24, 2018)

WO that doesn't sound good she must have come from a really sH*t breeder.
So lets start at the beginning ;
Good UV lamp! 10UV
Heat lamp.bright white lamp (like the sun) you can get something like the Philips spot lamp from the hardware shop for about $6 a pair, experiment to get the right temps.
She needs a decent substrate with sand/dirt plus rocks and branches to wear down the nails plus the branches will give her a choice of basking spots.This is just a beginning ,let us know how you go.
Also check out beautifuldragons .com


----------



## Houdini-The-Bluey (Feb 24, 2018)

Thank you pine, i was thinking about getting her on sand or something of that kind as although my blueys love it, the cat litter is a bit tricky for her to walk on. As for food, already got that covered, she's had 3 roaches so far, despite never seeing them before she was quick to eat them up and I've gotten her to nibble on some veggies as well as have a drink. Always have powders of calcium and vitamins on hand so thats all good.
She also went to the bathroom earlier, it wasnt much but im thinking thats better than nothing.
I'll definitely be getting her into the vet if she either doesnt perk up or her condition worsens.
Oh, and the heat is sitting around 32 on the warm side atm so im thinking i might need to grab a 75 watt bulb, only have 50s and 100s atm.
[doublepost=1519470525,1519470183][/doublepost]Thanks for the info dragon!
Im not sure where or who they got her from, but i agree, they probably didnt have a clue what they were doing, im not even sure how old she is honestly.
The UVB is all sorted, i already had one on hand.
I'll definitely look into a better substrate and some more rocks and branches for her to use.
The tank she is in right now had a baby bluey in it so its probably not as big as what it could be, still looking for a tank for her so i can put him back once its been cleaned up again.
Im definitely have a look at that site, thank you.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 24, 2018)

Good luck with the little one, you've been given some good advice. Nothing to add except if you get stuck for a name, "Tripod" would work.


----------



## Houdini-The-Bluey (Feb 24, 2018)

Hahah thanks Aussie
I have been asked if I've got a name for her yet, best be thinking on one i suppose


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 24, 2018)

eventually you want to get something around 1200x 600x600. I use calcium powder every second day alternate with vitamins,dust every second live feed with calcium powder,you can use mealworms as a treat but because they are high in fat not recommended for a regular diet.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 24, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> because they are high in fat not recommended for a regular diet.


High in phosphorous and chitin as well.


----------



## Houdini-The-Bluey (Feb 24, 2018)

This one I've currently got her in is about 900x600x600 and is actually my little blueys big boy home so either way i want to get her into something more fitting. If i cant find one, i have someone who many be able to put one together for me 
As for the mealworms, i dont think I'll put those things anywhere near her. The only reason i have a colony of my own is cause occationally my blueys get a few to nibble on, they prefer the roaches anyway.


----------



## Wally (Feb 24, 2018)

Get her out under the sun as much as possible. There is no substitute for the big light globe in sky.

Good luck and good on you!


----------



## Houdini-The-Bluey (Feb 24, 2018)

Thanks wally!
I'll definitely be taking her out in the sun when i can, just gotta get around this melbourne weather!


----------



## Wally (Feb 24, 2018)

Houdini-The-Bluey said:


> Thanks wally!
> I'll definitely be taking her out in the sun when i can, just gotta get around this melbourne weather!



Yes it's a mistress of all seasons at the moment. I've still got reptiles out in it though.


----------

